# Raw food diet?



## Fetchemup (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone feeding a raw diet? If so what do you feed, how much, and how is it working out?


----------



## edithculkins (Mar 24, 2012)

The raw food diet for your dog has its own pros and cons, the main benefits of raw food for dogs are fresher breath, improved digestion, smaller tools and an increase in their overall health. Well it could be really beneficial but it could also be quite pricey.


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

I have fed raw for a long time. When I took my 9 yr old Chessie into the vet for a checkup, the vet thought he had the wrong dog. He couldn't believe she was 9. Lucy has never been sick!!! She had a leg injury due to my husband's negligence.

Here is some info to get you started!! Good Luck

http://www.dogaware.com/diet/homemade.html


----------



## ARay11 (Dec 23, 2011)

we used the "satin balls" recipe to add weight to Maxx during duck season... regular dog food just couldnt keep him in weight while working. Worked like a charm, and not terribly expensive. We started calling it Maxx's Meatloaf and he still runs to the fridge if he hears us unwrapping something in the kitchen LOL


----------

